# iDatalink Maestro (Aftermarket Double Din w/Factory Vehicle Controls)



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You have a whole lot of research on this 1 ..
Start with the authorized dealer of the Maestro RR .. 
the other thing that you are assuming is that you would be replacing the Cd, XM radio mylink canbus and the analog buttons that control those signals for the particular functions .. so what interface will give you those functions if you remove them ? Good Luck ....


----------



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

brian v said:


> You have a whole lot of research on this 1 ..
> Start with the authorized dealer of the Maestro RR ..
> the other thing that you are assuming is that you would be replacing the Cd, XM radio mylink canbus and the analog buttons that control those signals for the particular functions .. so what interface will give you those functions if you remove them ? Good Luck ....


These systems are great, pretty much plug and play and if you get the proper radio, you retain everything. In some models you can go as far as viewing tire pressure on the radio with the aftermarket radio. 

You do not just purchase the Maestro though, you need the wiring harness for the car as well. This is what ties into the cars wires and plugs into the Maestro. 

As far as I know though, it doesn't work on the Cruze yet. You can view the compatible cars on Idatalink.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

3Installation Parts for Car Stereo Installers - Harnesses, Dash Kits, Bluetooth, Tools, Do it Yourself Stuff


----------



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

brian v said:


> 3Installation Parts for Car Stereo Installers - Harnesses, Dash Kits, Bluetooth, Tools, Do it Yourself Stuff


I'm not really sure what your point is with the link? 

You may want to watch the video with regards to what the maestro is on the idatalink website. You need a specific radio from Alpine, Kenwood or Pioneer. These said radio's have a data port that connect to the maestro. You then purchase a vehicle specific harness from Idatalink that works for the vehicle and the Maestro. 

You can purchase the Maestro SW on its own though if you want a very good and easy to use steering wheel control adapter.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Price ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, what if I do not want to choose some Name brand aftermarket 2 din ,PC, DVD , Navigation , rear camera , D-TV, APP Radio ?

I have already done IT !

And my new 2 Din has Data inputs


----------



## kronos288 (Jan 13, 2013)

brian v said:


> You have a whole lot of research on this 1 ..
> Start with the authorized dealer of the Maestro RR ..
> the other thing that you are assuming is that you would be replacing the Cd, XM radio mylink canbus and the analog buttons that control those signals for the particular functions .. so what interface will give you those functions if you remove them ? Good Luck ....



If you read the capabilities of integrating the Maestro RR with a compatible headunit, you retain all of the steering wheel controls as well as all the vehicle controls (e.g.: climate, door chime, onstar, siriusxm, vehicle settings, etc.). 


I realize you need to buy the additional wiring harness and that's not a big deal. I haven't seen a solution other than the Maestro that would potentially allow you to have everything that you would normally have in the MyLink integrated into a name brand headunit. I would much rather go this route than buying an OEM mylink for more than $1k and then have the dealer install it and have to flash the firmware.


----------



## kronos288 (Jan 13, 2013)

TheMaterial said:


> These systems are great, pretty much plug and play and if you get the proper radio, you retain everything. In some models you can go as far as viewing tire pressure on the radio with the aftermarket radio.
> 
> You do not just purchase the Maestro though, you need the wiring harness for the car as well. This is what ties into the cars wires and plugs into the Maestro.
> 
> As far as I know though, it doesn't work on the Cruze yet. You can view the compatible cars on Idatalink.


Sorry for the separate post I should have multi-quoted haha. On their website it doesn't show the cruze as being a compatible model, but you can flash it through a web plug-in when they come out with the update. I asked if anybody has any experience with it because of this fact. It looks like it would be a really clean solution. It also seems to allow you to set custom gauges without needing a bluetooth OBD adapter and an app like Torque.


----------



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

brian v said:


> Price ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, what if I do not want to choose some Name brand aftermarket 2 din ,PC, DVD , Navigation , rear camera , D-TV, APP Radio ?
> 
> I have already done IT !
> 
> And my new 2 Din has Data inputs


We sell it for $250cdn I believe. 

If you want to choose a radio that isn't compatible with it, then simply don't purchase it. It's just another aftermarket integration accessory but it happens to install extremely cleanly, and allows you to view vehicle information through the radio it self. Just note it is vehicle specific, and you can reference what it works in on the idatalink site. 

The radio's with the data ports work with the other accessories from PAC, Axxess, Scoche, ext..You just will not get the extra features that the Maestro unlocks.


----------



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

kronos288 said:


> Sorry for the separate post I should have multi-quoted haha. On their website it doesn't show the cruze as being a compatible model, but you can flash it through a web plug-in when they come out with the update. I asked if anybody has any experience with it because of this fact. It looks like it would be a really clean solution. It also seems to allow you to set custom gauges without needing a bluetooth OBD adapter and an app like Torque.


It installs very cleanly. If the vehicle allows it, it's the only option we go with now. They work very nicely on the silverado's and mustangs. I'd imagine it would work great on this car too.


----------



## kronos288 (Jan 13, 2013)

TheMaterial said:


> It installs very cleanly. If the vehicle allows it, it's the only option we go with now. They work very nicely on the silverado's and mustangs. I'd imagine it would work great on this car too.


That's exactly what I want - a super clean install. It's too bad iDatalink doesn't list the cruze as being compatible...yet! The day they add compatibility is the day I install a double din. Thanks for the input!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

TheMaterial said:


> We sell it for $250cdn I believe.
> 
> If you want to choose a radio that isn't compatible with it, then simply don't purchase it. It's just another aftermarket integration accessory but it happens to install extremely cleanly, and allows you to view vehicle information through the radio it self. Just note it is vehicle specific, and you can reference what it works in on the idatalink site.
> 
> The radio's with the data ports work with the other accessories from PAC, Axxess, Scoche, ext..You just will not get the extra features that the Maestro unlocks.


Why then is the Chevy Cruzen NOT Listed in the compatabity Profiles ?
And How can the Maestro RR give the preferance for the configuratios for personalization settings if you are removing those Features by Installing an aftermarket radio ?


----------



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

brian v said:


> Why then is the Chevy Cruzen NOT Listed in the compatabity Profiles ?
> And How can the Maestro RR give the preferance for the configuratios for personalization settings if you are removing those Features by Installing an aftermarket radio ?


I have no idea, maybe you can email Idatalink and ask them why they have not created software for our cars. 

What do you mean by preference and configuration for personalized settings? Like retaining factory XM? Or in Ford's case, retaining the sync system?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

TheMaterial said:


> I have no idea, maybe you can email Idatalink and ask them why they have not created software for our cars.
> 
> What do you mean by preference and configuration for personalized settings? Like retaining factory XM? Or in Ford's case, retaining the sync system?



If You are not familiar with the Products you are selling , I think I'll Pass on yer Maestro and Keep what I already Have ..
Thanks But NO Thanks ...

If ya really want to help , Reaearch the Products ya sell first !


----------



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

brian v said:


> If You are not familiar with the Products you are selling , I think I'll Pass on yer Maestro and Keep what I already Have ..
> Thanks But NO Thanks ...
> 
> If ya really want to help , Reaearch the Products ya sell first !


You are asking me questions like I work for Idatalink. I do not. I install car audio, I do not work sales either. I have no affiliation with the brand other than being able to order it, as you can too. 99% of what I've learned about it, I got right from the idata site and forum, which you can access too. I'm doing my best to help someone on a public forum. I'm not really sure why you came in hear offering only negative opinions as a MOD that's embarrassing.

I've installed the maestro into Fords, Dodge's, and a Sierra. What would you like to know about the vehicles that it actually works in. I do not have any knowledge about the vehicles that it does not support. Nor do I know about the chip set or anything to do internally with the unit, I am not a software engineer. 

You asked me a very confusion question, I tried offering clarification before going into left field, but instead you spew out some garbage instead of clarifying your question. If you would like to clarify that question I'll do my best to answer it. But I can tell you anything you are going to ask me, you can easily find the answer for yourself. But hey if you like to be spoon fed, ask away. 

My educated guess as to why Idatalink has not given us a cruze version is because there may be no point. I believe the XM and Bluetooth is internal (if not, it's probably a matter of time before they develop it). If you cared to look, or had put the pieces together, the vehicles that work with the maestro all offer some sort of highly integrated factory system. Example, Dodge Uconnect, Ford Sync. Ford at the moment does the most, it will even do factory climate controls over the aftermarket radio with the RR. 

I'll keep this simple, yes please keep what you have as the RR does not work in the cruze, I think that has been said a few times. Purchasing it would be a waste of money at this point in time. If you look up about two posts from yours I answered everything the original poster wanted to know. No one here is trying to sell anything to anyone. I'm not sure if you have realized this yet, but the RR is not for everyone, and is not even an option for this car. A gentlemen simply had some questions with regards to a VERY NEW car audio accessory and what integration was like. Heck, even the 70 year old man we ordered one in for the other week understood why it worked in his mustang and not his older f350.


I know new technology is scary, but no need to bash a product because you were to inept to find any information about it or understand how it works.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

TheMaterial said:


> You are asking me questions like I work for Idatalink. I do not. I install car audio, I do not work sales either. I have no affiliation with the brand other than being able to order it, as you can too. 99% of what I've learned about it, I got right from the idata site and forum, which you can access too. I'm doing my best to help someone on a public forum. I'm not really sure why you came in hear offering only negative opinions as a MOD that's embarrassing.
> 
> I've installed the maestro into Fords, Dodge's, and a Sierra. What would you like to know about the vehicles that it actually works in. I do not have any knowledge about the vehicles that it does not support. Nor do I know about the chip set or anything to do internally with the unit, I am not a software engineer.
> 
> ...



Is there something wrong ? 
If we Look up the Cruzen up on any site that offers installation criteria to allow us to remove the existing entertainment System ( OEM HU ) 
We will be given a List of the recommended Harness and Integration Modules for the Required Wiring for the Installation Of an AfterMarket Head Unit ..

The Purpose of this Thread is to Advise about the Meastro Modules and to Date those are Not Listed as Compatable ... and if as you state you Install then where have you been ? Because there are Plenty of us that have asked pertainant ????? about Installing an AfterMarket HU .

If you feel Offended then Good . So am I by you Lack of Interest and Compliance to the Given Information that so Clearly States that there are only 2 Possibilities to install an AfterMarket HU ... http://installer.com


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

brian v said:


> If we Look up the Cruzen up on any site that offers installation criteria to allow us to remove the existing entertainment System ( OEM HU )
> We will be given a List of the recommended Harness and Integration Modules for the Required Wiring for the Installation Of an AfterMarket Head Unit ..


But do we lose things, like the information display for our car? That's the $10,000 question.

It looks to me like the Maestro RR is designed to deal with that. The Maestro SW does list the Cruze - but that's just support for the steering wheel controls.

I lifted this from oemtools.com regarding dealer-grade scan tools:


> *GM MDI:* This newest release GM factory interface tool begins it's coverage in model year 2010. MDI when combined with the Global Diagnostic System 2 (GDS2) software application allows servicing of GM's new Global Architecure Platform (Global A) vehicles. Model coverage currently includes 2010-2013 Buick LaCrosse, 2010-2013 Cadillac SRX, 2010-2013 Chevrolet Camaro, 2010-2013 Equinox, 2011-2013 Chevrolet Volt, 2011-2013 Chevrolet Cruze, 2010-2013 GMC Terrain and 2011 Buick Regal. By model year 2014 virtually all GM vehicles will be serviced by using the MDI/GDS application.




Now guess which of those models listed are supported by the Maestro RR? Exactly none. And the GM number of models supported become fewer and fewer as you get into the more recent years. It seems to me that Maestro hasn't cracked the newer car bus. And, as a result, they are becoming less and less relevant. You gotta wonder what's going on. Maybe time to look for another solution.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I Cracked the Dilemma ! If we would Like to Enhance the Base Head Unit then Enhance the Unit itself with Aftermarket Products !

If Some one wants to Replace then the Removal of the Head Unit will come with a Loss of certain criteria that are Built into the H. U. and It's controls .. the SWC-I Module will Give Us Options and Does Interface with the Body Control Module , But only for Data to Recieve and send signals to the New H U for the Steering Wheel Controls which is Nice .. Other than that we are left With the GMOS 044 and GMOS 45 which is for the Cruzen with every concievable Option to Date .

My Install was and Forever will Be a Pita that I wish not to Revisit for Some time to come .. 

New Ideas are welcomed and are Dissected for Limitations and Options .
Heck I got ASTC TV in Me Cruzen and can watch a Hockey Game or some news if I'd prefer .. Cheap entertainment should not have to cost a fortune just to implement ! 

The way I consider this Topic is if 1 wishes to expand the capability of his or her Cruzen than Please study the many Wiring Diagrams first , and get a grasp of Power supply especially the Data Driven ( Retained Accessory Power Supply .. After many Hours of Studying the Schematics and Diagrams , Start Collecting the Parts you would like to Install ... 

Next Year IT Will Be a new APP Radio .. Weee Mine costed $ 89.00 with every concievable Option .. and Not $ 600.00


----------



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

brian v said:


> I Cracked the Dilemma ! If we would Like to Enhance the Base Head Unit then Enhance the Unit itself with Aftermarket Products !
> 
> If Some one wants to Replace then the Removal of the Head Unit will come with a Loss of certain criteria that are Built into the H. U. and It's controls .. the SWC-I Module will Give Us Options and Does Interface with the Body Control Module , But only for Data to Recieve and send signals to the New H U for the Steering Wheel Controls which is Nice .. Other than that we are left With the GMOS 044 and GMOS 45 which is for the Cruzen with every concievable Option to Date .
> 
> ...


Again you choose to ignore what I ask you and spew more garbage. I've come to the conclusion you have zero idea what the maestro is and what it does. You seem to keep insinuating that I am saying this device works in our cars. IT DOES NOT. I simply offered an opinion how it installed in other platforms and that it is not available in our cars. I went on to say if it does come to our cars it will be the best option to add an aftermarket HU. I also said numerous times what options work best as well. (You seem to keep linking, and I have not yet confirmed why)

I am still flabbergasted you were MOTM, as you can't even comprehend what's even being talked about in this thread, nor put a sentence together. Your an adult, act like one. 

I tried to ask you numerous times what you wanted to know about the maestro and you never gave any sort of clear answer. 

If people want to know what works in our cars, there 50 threads that tell you how, same with running amps. It's not rocket science there is zero to study. Buy your harness, match the colors, run a mic. Takes about 30-45mins.


----------

